# Uncle Seiko GL831 - Now in 20mm!!!



## sgtlmj

It's like wearing hot rubbery sex on your wrist. I've had a couple in 22mm. I don't usually sleep with a watch on, but it's so comfy I've forgotten to take it off a few times. :-!

https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p148/gl831.html


----------



## Nokie

Pretty nice. Looks very comfy. 

Enjoy.


----------



## sgtlmj




----------



## Galaga

I've been through various natos, zulus, and rubber starps which include Larry's waffle, tropic and now the GL831. There is nothing better than the GL831. It is phenomenal and the vanilla scent is just an added bonus. Most comfortable rubber strap money can buy. Customer, service, communication and delivery times are also top-notch. Buy with confidence, nothing comes close.


----------



## rneiman3

Do they attract lint/dust?


----------



## Kevan

rneiman3 said:


> Do they attract lint/dust?


They do not. They're rubber instead of silicone and they feel amazing.


----------



## yokied

Just so we're clear, are we talking instant comfort or do they need to be broken in?


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

shame it's too long for skinnier wrists.


----------



## yokied

sgtlmj said:


> It's like wearing hot rubbery sex on your wrist ... I don't usually sleep with a watch on, but it's so comfy I've forgotten to take it off a few times. :-!





Galaga said:


> There is nothing better than the GL831. It is phenomenal and the vanilla scent is just an added bonus.


The GL831 hasn't delivered the hot rubbery sex yet but it is damn comfortable. After trying a lot of different combos with my MM200s, this is the best classic Seiko dive strap option and equal in comfort with silicons like the stock Seiko and Bartons. I was a bit disappointed with the comfort of the blue Uncle Seiko waffle but this is outstanding.


----------



## cjbiker

How strong is the smell of these straps? I have a Crafter Blue that I can't wear because the smell is nauseating. I admit I'm probably more sensitive to odors than most, and I want one of the U.S. straps, but not if it's too smelly.


----------



## Time2watchout

Just ordered one - figured I’d resurrect this Thread… got two actually…. A 20mm and 22mm


----------



## TheGanzman

I bought the GL831 earlier this year for my Seiko Arnie Reissue, obviously in 22mm. I don't know if the 20mm is any different, but there was ZERO "vanilla smell" on the one I got - thankfully, I might add...


----------

